# Carnales Unidos Super Show October 16 2011



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Carnales Unidos *proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs all solo riders and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the kern county fairgrounds Sunday October 16 2011. This year’s shows proceeds will be benefiting the Jamison center who provide a safe haven for abused, neglected and abandoned children. We will be providing non-stop entertainment from Cholo DJ all the way from Los Angeles mixing up your favorite old school jams as well as showcasing Kern County’s finest in the talent show. Future champs (kidsboxing club) of Shafter will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fightsfor all the aficionados of the sport. 3 big screens TV’s will be in the redzone playing your favorite NFL games throughout the day so you don’t miss that touchdown or tackle. Bako Bullyz will be in the house displaying they baddest pit bulls from around the state. And to top it off with the help and support from the lowriding and customized car community, we will have cars and trucks from throughout central Cali displaying and showcasing there beautiful rides for all to see. Food and drink vendors will be there so come hungry!!!! Carnales Unidos wouldn’t be who we are today without the support from the community and everyone who has helped us throughout the years from our first show held in 1977 (the old school poster, does anyone remember being there) until now. Thank You. Carnales Unidos. Any show questions call Harvey @ 661 340 1207. booth and vendor info call cirilo @ 661 340 0004 :thumbsup:
*CarnalesUnidos
*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

That's right. I will be doing what I do all day long. Kids and adults alike, practice them dance moves to win prizes. A mummy wrapping contest, and sooo much more will be on the agenda that day, can't wait.


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

It's going to be a great show.


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bring some odd household item ie. pots n pans, curling iron, regular iron (working or not), eggs, remote controls for tv's, any thing that might win you a prize.


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] image uploader[/IMG]







[/URL] image uploader[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] image uploading[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] upload gif[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] adult image hosting[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] post image wordpress[/IMG]


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*CAN'T WAIT! THANX FOR HAVING US...*


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

45 more days will be here before we know it thanks Classic Dreams for all the years of support


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Pics from last years Show*








[/URL] image host[/IMG]







[/URL] wordpress image hosting[/IMG]







[/URL] gif upload[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] png upload[/IMG]







[/URL] upload pngpng[/IMG]







[/URL] free image hosting[/IMG] upload pngpng[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] post image wordpress[/IMG]







[/URL] image uploader[/IMG] upload pngpng[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*If any one has any pics from last years show Post them up*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] image uploading[/IMG]







[/URL] hosting images[/IMG]







[/URL] wordpress image hosting[/IMG]







[/URL] wordpress image hosting[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] hosting images[/IMG]







[/URL] image hosting[/IMG]







[/URL] free image hosting[/IMG]







[/URL] gif upload[/IMG]


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good pics og53


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*KOO PICS! *


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


OG53 said:


> [/URL] image uploader[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

44 more days!!!!!


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Almost here


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*BTTT*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] image uploading[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen and you can't stop it


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

43 more days


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

What's up my brothers


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

lowco78 said:


> What's up my brothers


:wave:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

lowco78 said:


> What's up my brothers


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT BB
Let The Count Down Begin.......Cant Wait
:banghead:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

what are the classes


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Were getting closer to show time !!!!!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

51 chevy said:


> what are the classes


 Classes will be posted soon


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:
38 Days to go


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN BAKERSFIELD FOR THIS ONE, SO GET READY ESE'S AND ESA'S.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

_*ttt*_


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's gonna happen and you can't stop it


:yes:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:WASSUP
What Car Clubs Will Be Supporting Us This Year?


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> :nicoderm:WASSUP
> What Car Clubs Will Be Supporting Us This Year?


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

36 days left for the show


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's it 36 days left we better start hustling be here before we know it!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

34 days left for the show


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

_* more pics from last year
*_


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Some bad pics


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Whose all in the House?
:wow:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

31 more days!!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

30.....More Hammy.
:drama:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*Roll Call
Whose Coming!!!

:wow::wow::wow:


*_


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

IMPERIALS, Will be in the house, Supporting Carnales Unidos.


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just_Looking said:


> IMPERIALS, Will be in the house, Supporting Carnales Unidos.


THANK YOU IMPERIALS for your support :thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

ROLL CALL


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

You know LatinWorld will be there in full force:thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks LatinWorld for all the years of support!!!!!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

OG53 said:


> ROLL CALL


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

29 more days!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

27 more days !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in and i can't wait. it's gonna be off the hook ese. Mummy wrapping contest y todo.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

What About Bobb For Apples!!! :run:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

I been asked how about the best Halloween display on your car or around your car


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

26 more days!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

1:32AM C....... Go To Sleep.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

2010 Carnales Unidos Super Show
Day Before Show Roll In...
And Trophies...


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

There will be a trophy for best car club display


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

1SEXY80 said:


> What About Bobb For Apples!!! :run:


u win:naughty:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just a heads up to all the tailgaters out there your more than welcomed to bring your propane only bar b que grills out to the show hope to see u there!!!!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Wanted to give the heads up that Imperials Los Angeles will be in the house with a few cars, also my dad Ruben Muro's good friend from Lifestyle CC Mike Lopez will be in the house with his car. All this to support a good show and good club Carnales Unidos


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Junior from Imperials will be showing his 64 "Guilty Pleasure" and Thomas will be showing his 59 Impala......also other members are expected to come down to support


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm in and i can't wait. it's gonna be off the hook ese. Mummy wrapping contest y todo.


 How about a tug of war cholodj


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

droppedltd said:


> View attachment 365391
> 
> Wanted to give the heads up that Imperials Los Angeles will be in the house with a few cars, also my dad Ruben Muro's good friend from Lifestyle CC Mike Lopez will be in the house with his car. All this to support a good show and good club Carnales Unidos


*THANK YOU droppedltd:thumbsup:*


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

To all the car clubs solo riders and car enthusiasts of beautiful cars coming from throughout the state of California coming down to support the Jamison center, Carnales Unidos and all of Bakersfield/ kern county we thank you and we hope you enjoy the show Carnales Unidos


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

23 more days!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

bigshod said:


> u win:naughty:


How Bout We Dunk Shod.. :rofl:


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

droppedltd said:


> View attachment 366042
> View attachment 366046
> View attachment 366048


NICE


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

*Just wanted to add that Imperials Los Angeles will be adding 2 more cars to the line-up. Nonie with his 66 Impala and Maracas debuting for only the 2nd time showing his 65 Impala rag....*


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kern county is looking forward to you guys coming down thank you for the support


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

1SEXY80 said:


> How Bout We Dunk Shod.. :rofl:


:inout:


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

What's up


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

19 more days!!!!


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

18 more days!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Almost Showtime Time Lowriders... Looking Forward To Seeing Everyone, And Meeting New Cool Peeps.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*BTTT*


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

WILL 60'S CATEGORY BE SEPARATED FROM 60-64 60-69?????


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Can't Wait for This Show!!

*DEDICATION 818* will be there to show Support!!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

ROLL CALL


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

THANK YOU Dedication CC for your Support


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

JUANCHO63 said:


> WILL 60'S CATEGORY BE SEPARATED FROM 60-64 60-69?????


Yes 60s will be seperated hope to see Brown society in the house


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

GRACIAS FOR THE QUICK ANSWER BRO. BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Dedication and Brown Society for the support! 18 more big ones!!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

OG53 said:


> THANK YOU Dedication CC for your Support


Simon Homie!! 

Thanks to you for coming out to the *San Fernando Valley- Lowrider Council meeting *to promote your Car Show and giving away Flyers.

*DEDICATION 818*


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

NEWCROWD C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking Forward Too Having A Good Family Oriented Time With All Of You. Thanks For The Support Everyone...

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for the support New Crowd great carshow good family atphomsphere!!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*cirilo0314* 


What's Up RAZA!!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

OG53 said:


> ROLL CALL


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
> 
> *Junior LOC*
> *cirilo0314*
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

New Friends C.C. will be there to!!!!!!


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

New Friends thank you for the support!!! We appreciate it


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down Bakersfield. Bring those odd household items, your talent and any Raider jokes that you think might win you prizes. Also bring some money because i will , well, you'll see when you get there.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Do your thing Cholo DJ!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

What Type Of Activities Will You Be Having Cholito...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

ROLL CALL


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Is Shod bringing the menudo again? It's tradition:cheesy:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

16 more days!!!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

OG53 said:


> ROLL CALL


dont forget the LIFESTYLE plaque brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:ROLL CALL


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

OG53 said:


> :thumbsup:ROLL CALL


Yup....


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*BAKO BULLYZ "LIGHTS OUT BULLY FEST"*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

* 
ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 16, 2011*​

*BEST OF SHOW* 
$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$150
Best Bike of Show-$100

*Special Awards*​*CARS* 
Best Candy Paint
Best Mural
Best Multi Color Paint
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
*TRUCKS*
Best Candy Paint
Best Mural
Best Multi Color Paint
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50
Best Overall Club Display
*CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd *​*1)1930’s Through 1940’s Car*
Original
Street
*2)1950’s Car*
Original
Street
Mild
*3)1960-1964*
Original
Street
Mild
*4)1965-1969*
Street
Mild
*5)Convertible 1969-Older*
Original
Street
Mild
*6)1970-1979 Car*
Street
Mild
Semi
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
Street
Mild
Semi
*8)1990-Newer*
Street
Mild
*9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
Street
Mild
*10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*


*11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older*
Original 
Street
Mild
*12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
Street
Mild
*13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004*
Street
Mild
*14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer*
Street
Mild
*15)Mini Truck
*
*16)Compact/Import*
Street
Mild
*17)SUV*
Mild
Radical
*18)Low Rods*

*19)Hot Rods*

*20)Special Interest*

*21)El Camino/Panel*

*22)Motor Cycle*
Street
Custom

*23)PT Cruisers/Scions*

*24)4X4 Trucks*

*25)Old School*

*26)Under Construction*

*27)Dubs*

*28)Luxury Sports*

*29)Bikes 16”*
Street
Mild
*30)Bikes 20”*
Street
Mild
*31)Bikes 26”*
Street
*32)3 Wheel Bikes*
Street
Mild


*All Entries Are Allowed to bring Propane Gas Grills ONLY. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. Indoor Space is limited.*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

That's what's up fellas.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

15 more big ones!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

15 More Days for a real good family function day... Looking forward to seeing everyone there...

:inout:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

OG53 said:


> *
> ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 16, 2011*​
> 
> *BEST OF SHOW*
> ...


*that's whats up!!!*


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

Going to be a good show!


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

14 more days hope to see you there!!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Met some of your members today, left flyers, sounds like a great show, might have to hit the highway.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

Always a good show can't wait to be there.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lowlifehydraulics come check us out you won't be disappointed and UCE thank you for the support!!!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

ROLL CALL


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*DON'T MISS OUT! *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*BUMP*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

any categories for pedal cars ?


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> any categories for pedal cars ?


Yes Pedal Cars will be under Special Interest hope to see
LATIN LUXURY in the house:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's going down at the fairgrounds oct 16!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Met some of your members today, left flyers, sounds like a great show, might have to hit the highway.


Thanks Low Life. Let Me Know If You Need More Flyers. Ill Send You Some.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

droppedltd said:


> *Just wanted to add that Imperials Los Angeles will be adding 2 more cars to the line-up. Nonie with his 66 Impala and Maracas debuting for only the 2nd time showing his 65 Impala rag....*


:biggrin::h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Imperials will be there


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

CPT BOY said:


> Imperials will be there


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

11 more days!!!


----------



## chicanahoney (Jul 30, 2011)

So excited for this show!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

_*ALMOST HERE!!! *_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*BTTT*


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

10 more big ones!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats Up Fellas... Almost There. :drama:

Weather For Day Of Show As Of Today. Gonna Be A Good One..

AVERAGES

Hi *80°F*Lo *55°F*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Cant Wait...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm tyrying to keep my posts together!!! :rant::rant:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*bttt*


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't forget about the big A.I AZTEC IMAGEcc will be there in full force... Supporting carnales..


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*THAT'S WHATS UP! ^^^*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

76 Glass said:


> Don't forget about the big A.I AZTEC IMAGEcc will be there in full force... Supporting carnales..


THANK YOU Aztec Image CC for all the years of support:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A mummy wrapping contest is going down. Anyone interested??


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:ROLL CALL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*ALMOST HERE! *


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wassup Cholito You Ready HomeBoy...

View attachment 372686


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*WHO'S BRINGING DOGS?*


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

:yes::yes:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

_*BTTT*_


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Almost here!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

who's bringing Menudo:wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

OG53 said:


> *
> ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 16, 2011*​
> 
> *BEST OF SHOW*
> ...


NO CATEGORY FOR WAGONS?


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

If 3 or more show class will be added day of show for wagons 69 and down


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gil's 1stop oldies & more.. will be selling all hard to find underground oldies rare funk- dvd's -azteca flags & OE T- shirts and much more..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next week baby.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas magazine will definitely be in the house this weekend......


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas magazine will definitely be in the house this weekend......


Looking Forward To You Guys Shooting The Show...

I Need A Subscription...


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

4 more days!!!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*








ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 16, 2011*​*

BEST OF SHOW 
$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$150
Best Bike of Show-$100

Special Awards​CARS 
Best Candy Paint
Best Mural
Best Multi Color Paint
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
TRUCKS
Best Candy Paint
Best Mural
Best Multi Color Paint
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50
Best Overall Club Display
CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd​1)1930’s Through 1940’s Car
Original
Street
2)1950’s Car
Original
Street
Mild
3)1960-1964
Original
Street
Mild
4)1965-1969
Street
Mild
5)Convertible 1969-Older
Original
Street
Mild
6)1970-1979 Car
Street
Mild
Semi
7) 1980-1989 Car
Street
Mild
Semi
8)1990-Newer
Street
Mild
9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older
Street
Mild
10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer


11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older
Original 
Street
Mild
12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999
Street
Mild
13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004
Street
Mild
14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer
Street
Mild
15)Mini Truck

16)Compact/Import
Street
Mild
17)SUV
Mild
Radical
18)Low Rods

19)Hot Rods

20)Special Interest

21)El Camino/Panel

22)Motor Cycle
Street
Custom

23)PT Cruisers/Scions

24)4X4 Trucks

25)Old School

26)Under Construction

27)Dubs

28)Luxury Sports

29)Bikes 16”
Street
Mild
30)Bikes 20”
Street
Mild
31)Bikes 26”
Street
32)3 Wheel Bikes
Street
Mild


All Entries Are Allowed to bring Propane Gas Grills ONLY. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. Indoor Space is limited.*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

bigshod said:


> ttt


:wave:TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

almost here:run: !!!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

cirilo0314 said:


> almost here:run: !!!!


4 more Days!! 

*DEDICATION 818 *will be in the house with the Fam Bam.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait...... its going to be a great show....!!!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Is there going to be a 90 luxury class...???


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

cirilo0314 said:


> almost here:run: !!!!


 I like that


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> Is there going to be a 90 luxury class...???




*yes* 1990 and newer luxury Car


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

:angel: Great show ! Good job after do many years it takes alot, good talking to you in Vegas bro!!


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

OG53 said:


> *yes* 1990 and newer luxury Car


 street mild and full.... or all in one....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I was live on the radio, I was on the radio, I was on the radio, I was on 99.3? The Bakersfield Old School station.:run::run::run:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

*car registration*

here is the car registration if you dont want to wait in line thank you


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

I KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW I HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO MAKE IT TO YOUR SHOW YET BUT ME AND MY SON'S WILL THIS YEAR IS THERE ICE CHESTS ALLOWED IN THE SHOW HIT ME UP ON A REPLY THANKS A MILLION "LATIN TRADITIONS" B.C. MERCED CALI. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SHOWING SUPPORT FOR CARNALES UNIDOS LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SHOW.....:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

oaktownraider said:


> I KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW I HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO MAKE IT TO YOUR SHOW YET BUT ME AND MY SON'S WILL THIS YEAR IS THERE ICE CHESTS ALLOWED IN THE SHOW HIT ME UP ON A REPLY THANKS A MILLION "LATIN TRADITIONS" B.C. MERCED CALI. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SHOWING SUPPORT FOR CARNALES UNIDOS LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SHOW.....:thumbsup:


Yes there is brother. Stop by my dj booth introduce yourself and i got something for your ride home.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

cool ill do that mr. dj thanks bro.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey DJ wont you play that song...:wave:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> street mild and full.... or all in one....


PM Sent:thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

No more time left we r there!!!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## TKO KENNEL CLUB (Oct 15, 2011)

TKOKENNELCLUB MAKING IT 2 YEARS IN A 
ROW


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

On my way to start setting up!!!!


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey anyone knows the address for the fairground at bakersfield


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*IT'S ALMOST SHOW TIME!!! *


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey anyone knows the address for the fairground at bakersfield




KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS1142 SOUTH P STREET
Bakersfield, CA



​


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS1142 SOUTH P STREET
Bakersfield, CA



​


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1142 SOUTH P STREET
Bakersfield, CA



​


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

So far so good building is almost full!!!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

cirilo0314 said:


> So far so good building is almost full!!!!!


yup:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!_


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

cirilo0314 said:


> So far so good building is almost full!!!!!


hno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Chillin at the Holiday Inn Express. i did the Invasion car show in Fresno today and it was a firme little show. Tomorrow is the biggie. i hope you are all ready to have a good time. I got a grip of tings to make sure you do.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Come on down we r ready!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

En route to Bakersfields super show!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just woke up. Gonna have a free breakfast, and we (my family) will be on our way. Get ready Bakersfield!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Orale ready for the super. Show. CARNALES Unidos Just woak up


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> yup:thumbsup:


 VIEJITOS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Classic Dreams said:


> _CLASSIC DREAMS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!_


 VIEJITOS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


> KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS1142 SOUTH P STREETBakersfield, CAThank you carnal
> ​


Thanks CARNALES again


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

Its looking good out there


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:burn:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GOOD SHOW CARNALES UNIDOS. THE CHOLO DJ KEPT THE PEOPLE ENTERTAINED
MY SON TOOK SOME PICS I'LL POST SOME MORE TOMORROW


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

hands down u guys held a good show thanks for all the help saturday night after showing up late


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Great show CARNALES Unidos 
I won 100 dollar worth of chrome Jale ESE 
Hey my compa cholo always 
Along kente laught ke no


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

To everybody who made it to the show. Thank you you guys are the reason why shows are the reason why are show is successful thank you!!! Carnales unidos


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

It was a good show.. had a good time.. see you next year...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>


MORE PICS...:naughty:


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

DEDICATION Car Club 

had a good time


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

soon and video


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's a few i took at the show. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.233670050024492.58695.100001444953993&type=1


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Carnales Unidos. thanks. It was as always, a good show. Thanks to all of the kids that came out for the apple bobbing contest, and to everyone that participated in the mummy wrapping contest. A special thanks to Aztec Image CC, Wicked Customz, Classic Dreams CC, and of course the one and only REZ MADE CC for getting down and extremely filthy dirty in the adult dance off. The winner was REZ MADE CC. They took the cash prize too. If anyone has pics of these events, please poset'em.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you again to everybody who showed up from car owners to Car spectators our car shows wouldn't be anything without all of your guys and gals support, we hope we provided plenty of entertainment and we had some of the best cars from around the state to keep you wanting more for next year! If you have any Pics please post them as our staff was way to busy for photos, we hoPe everyone got were they where headed to safely God bless and hope to see you next year! Carnales Unidos


----------



## 85_Cutlass (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## 85_Cutlass (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## 85_Cutlass (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## 85_Cutlass (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## 85_Cutlass (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld had a great time at the show. Thanks Carnales Unidos for a good show. We grilled a lot of carne asada and drank a lot of beer. Also a big thanks to Junior and the Imperials for kicking it with us. Cant wait til next year:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS always have a good time at the CARNALES UNIDOS SUPER SHOW!!!!! Love those pics NEW FRIENDS. I hope the CHOLO DJ is playing at the next event ! Wouldnt be a show without him._


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

IMPERIALS had a great time, Thank you Carnales Unidos for your hospitality see you guys soon.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Few Pics From The Show...Boxing, Bullyz, Entertainment..Etc


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> LatinWorld had a great time at the show. Thanks Carnales Unidos for a good show. We grilled a lot of carne asada and drank a lot of beer. Also a big thanks to Junior and the Imperials for kicking it with us. Cant wait til next year:thumbsup:


It was my pleasure kicking with you cool vatos form LatinWorld, Thank you for your hospitality. :thumbsup:


----------



## 85_Cutlass (Jun 14, 2011)

BIG THANKS TO THE HOMIES FROM CLASSIC DRREAMS FOR THE CHICKEN AN BEERS. AND THANKS TO THE CARNALES UNIDOS CC FOR THE BAD ASS SHOW SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!!!


Classic Dreams said:


> _CLASSIC DREAMS always have a good time at the CARNALES UNIDOS SUPER SHOW!!!!! Love those pics NEW FRIENDS. I hope the CHOLO DJ is playing at the next event ! Wouldnt be a show without him._


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

good show harvey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Sup Kurt?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------

